

Low-income countries might get drone deliveries before the U.S. - bdehaaff
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/12/03/low-income-countries-might-get-drone-deliveries-before-the-u-s-heres-why/

======
tlb
You might expect any technology that's controversial or dangerous by first-
world standards to get started in developing countries. However, I can't think
of a big recent example. All of the following seem to be happening in the US
as fast as anywhere else:

    
    
      - drones
      - self-driving cars
      - stem cell therapies
      - bitcoin
      - electronic cigarettes
      - legal marijuana
      - secure communications
    

What could I find being done in a developing country that would make me wish
the US wasn't so conservative?

~~~
pcurve
I'm not sure if you'll find those type of innovation you listed in developing
countries, because none of it is their major pain point.

Their major pain points are infrastructure, public health, education,
functioning government, and basic economy, all of which were addressed long
ago by advanced countries.

So I think the article is misguided in that sense, and half your point is well
taken.

More apt question would have been, which developed country was able to adopt
novel technology quickly because of its high risk tolerance, or lax safety
regulations?

But I'm not sure if such country exists.

------
sebilasse
Are thieves an issue here? The parts might valuable in these low-income
countries. When drones land to drop down goods, they are quite "vulnerable"
for a thieve to catch them. Getting them from the air shouldn't be a problem
too. There's even a sport for that too
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdIHOV6VGNU#t=196](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdIHOV6VGNU#t=196)).

------
knieveltech
They are already getting drone deliveries.

~~~
jessaustin
And the drone pilots thoughtfully ensure that everyone is home before making
the delivery!

